# Umleitung auf eine pdf Datei



## arkakus (18. September 2013)

Hi,

ich möchte gern beim Aufruf von http://www.domain.de/portfolio auf http://www.domain.de/portfolio/portfolio-2013.pdf weiterleiten. Ich habe folgendes probiert:

Redirect /portfolio /portfolio/portfolio-2013.pdf

und auch


Redirect /portfolio htttp://www.domain.de/portfolio/portfolio-2013.pdf

Beides führt aber zu einer Fehlermeldung "Die aufgerufene Website leitet die Anfrage so um, dass sie nie beendet werden kann."
Was ist da falsch? Meine Recherchen haben leider auch nichts ergeben.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## threadi (18. September 2013)

Versuch es mit mod_rewrite.


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !portfolio/portfolio-2013.pdf
RewriteRule ^portfolio$ /portfolio/portfolio-2013.pdf [L]
```


----------

